
Cloud computing without any containers at all - kylegalbraith
https://www.kylegalbraith.com/learn-by-doing/volume/29/cloud-computing-without-any-containers-at-all.html
======
johnchristopher
Damn, that's a nice landing/home/product page.

The product is clearly defined (Learn by doing newsletter).

The call to action reinorces that and the snippets actually show what the
product is before buying (subscribing) it. I may use that as an example.

~~~
kylegalbraith
Thank you for the very kind comments! I used Tailwind CSS for the main styling
which I have become a huge fan of.

~~~
withoutclass
Just wanted to let you know your page loaded faster for me on mobile than
nearly any other website in recent memory. Kudos.

------
vfulco2
Here's a couple of links of Kyle doing just that. Really high quality work.

[https://blog.kylegalbraith.com/2018/05/27/how-i-launched-
a-n...](https://blog.kylegalbraith.com/2018/05/27/how-i-launched-a-new-
project-in-a-weekend-using-tailwind-css-and-amazon-web-services/)

[https://blog.kylegalbraith.com/2018/08/07/how-to-make-an-
awe...](https://blog.kylegalbraith.com/2018/08/07/how-to-make-an-awesome-blog-
using-gatsbyjs-and-aws/)

I am only posting as a fanboy. Been meaning to rebuild my sites and dipped a
toe in on Hugo, now back to the drawing board to look at Tailwind.

